# New toy I am testing for macro lighting! Comments



## cgipson1 (Apr 14, 2012)

I love Macro... and l love good, soft light! Sometimes I find that a macro bracket on the camera, with a SB-900 and a diffuser.. gets heavy after a while (not to mention screwy balance).

I wanted something I could carry and setup separately for doing some diffused flash on small objects that are either on, or close to the ground. Something stable, easy to adjust, and easy to move around.

So I put this together... Flash, diffuser, Gorillapod, and a pocketwizard. Haven't used it in the "field" yet... but it looks promising. I can also quickly set it up for remote flash work on other subjects that are hard to get close too, like birds!

Comments please?

View attachment 6330


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 14, 2012)

The proof will be in the pudding.

I use a similar set-up, sans the G'pod.  I set the camera up on a tripod, and trigger it with an RF remote or self-timer.  I hold my speedlight and a 22" diffuser.  Obviously, this works best with static subjects... bugs, spiders, worms, etc.: not so good.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yep! I am just playing with the idea of a static light source.. I would much rather have my camera mobile! I think for stationary or slow moving subjects, it will allow for more flexibility. I often shoot with flash in left hand, and camera in right... I think will allow for better camera control, overall! We will see!


----------



## bullitt411 (Apr 14, 2012)

Would love to see some test shots with this setup, although it definitely looks promising.  I've been shooting primarily with the R1, I think you said you have that too Charlie?  It's been effective but there have been occasions where additional lighting such as this would have helped.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes.. I have the R1.. technically the R1C1 since I also have the SU-800. I have also put together a diffuser for the R200's... and am testing it. 

Shot with Iphone.. too lazy to grab my other body! 

View attachment 6342

View attachment 6343


----------



## bullitt411 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thats a good diffuser idea, you have to let me know how it works out.  I feel like the ones supplied with the kit dampen the light a bit too much, although maybe my batteries need changing.  Are you using reg batteries or rechargables with the 200's?


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 14, 2012)

bullitt411 said:


> Thats a good diffuser idea, you have to let me know how it works out.  I feel like the ones supplied with the kit dampen the light a bit too much, although maybe my batteries need changing.  Are you using reg batteries or rechargables with the 200's?



Just regular batteries! I am not even sure they make rechargeables in that size.


----------



## orionmystery (Apr 15, 2012)

Good ones Charlie. Think the R1C1 and concave diffuser combo will work great. Waiting to see your actual shots


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 15, 2012)

They make rechargables. That's what I use in my 200s. I use 3M tape to soften the light out of the 200s as well. More tape = more diffusion.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 15, 2012)

orionmystery said:


> Good ones Charlie. Think the R1C1 and concave diffuser combo will work great. Waiting to see your actual shots



thanks! Amazing what you can do with an empty 2 liter coke bottle! lol!  You know where I got the inspiration for that from... lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 15, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> They make rechargables. That's what I use in my 200s. I use 3M tape to soften the light out of the 200s as well. More tape = more diffusion.



Cool! I will have to get some of those rechargables! Thanks for the tip!   

I have been thinking about how to best diffuse the flashes also.... I was thinking about using 3m Micropore surgical tape. I still have some laying around from the paramedic days... translucent, and would probably do pretty well.  Which 3M tape do you use?


----------



## groan (Apr 16, 2012)

I do something similar (i broke the cold shoe so I've ordered a new one...) I like the portability of this.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes.. I have several different rigs I set up depending on what and where I am shooting. Makes it fun, doesn't it!


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 16, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Which 3M tape do you use?


 
Regular 3M scotch tape. Comes in the green box.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 16, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Which 3M tape do you use?
> ...



Cool! I could see where that would do well! The frosted type?


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah. More layers of tape = More diffusion. Doesnt trick the auto WB either... At least, my D7k hasn't had any problem with it.


----------

